# Vacuum Insulated Water Bottle.



## Justin MD (Sep 30, 2013)

I know there are a LOT a of choice out there. I was curious if anyone has had any luck with one that fits in a standard bottle cage. It would be fantastic to have something cold to drink a couple hours into a ride.


----------



## Tom Brown (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm way late to this thread but I make sure my bottles have a large mouth so I can fill them with ice from the ice maker and then add a small amount of water. Two hours in, they are still bracingly cold and usually still have a couple of ice chunks, too.


----------



## pzvi (Aug 15, 2013)

Justin MD said:


> I know there are a LOT a of choice out there. I was curious if anyone has had any luck with one that fits in a standard bottle cage. It would be fantastic to have something cold to drink a couple hours into a ride.


I experimented with different sized vacuum bottles and cages. The absolute best bottle for keeping water cold the longest is the Triple Insulated models make by Eco Vessel. I tested the one I have by filling it up with ice and left it in my car in the Texas heat. After 4 days, i still have cold water in it! Eco Vessel comes in different sizes and if you checked the dimensions, you get an idea which model will fit a "standard" cage. I think the Boulder model might be what you need. It comes in two sizes. IF you don't mind a "non standard" cage, then you can try the bigger bottles like the Eco Vessel Bigfoot and their new Boss which is a 64 oz Growler size. I bought TwoFish cages that comes in sizes for bigger bottles up to the 4.5 to 5 in diameter. With the big cage and bottles, I replaced the standard velcro straps with metal hose clamps. First, you need to know how much room you have on your bike because in the larger sizes getting one to fit in your frame might be the limiting factor. I even experimented with putting a double insulated 64 oz Fifty/Fifty bottle on my low end Suntour fork and it was interesting how it affected the steering. HTH

YKN


----------

